
Would you prefer Ctrl+V to paste without formatting by default? - noseratio
https://github.com/postprintum/devcomrade/issues/25
======
iansinnott
Yup. This seems like it was probably a well-intentioned design decision
initially: "If a user copies a list won't they expect a list when they paste?"

However the myriad variations on rich text these days make it hard to predict
what the actual expected paste result would be.

~~~
noseratio
Same thinking, tks. IMO, this should have been the default behavior for any
OS, with another dedicated hotkey to paste _with_ formatting.

I'm going to implement this for Windows at least, as a part of the tool I
maintain
([https://github.com/postprintum/devcomrade](https://github.com/postprintum/devcomrade)).
I plan to use Windows Clipboard API to strip the rich formatting in-place, as
it gets copied into the clipboard. Then it can be pasted using whatever the
default hotkey or UI is.

Does it sound reasonable?

------
tsjq
oh, definitely yes !

